# Gibson Les Paul Studio, White with Gold Hardware and Ebony Board - $1000 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Ad says maybe the “neck has been fix” but can’t see anything in the photos.

I bet it’s probably just those typical cracks in the finish at the neck joint. Could turn out to be a great deal.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Ad says maybe the “neck has been fix” but can’t see anything in the photos.
> 
> I bet it’s probably just those typical cracks in the finish at the neck joint. Could turn out to be a great deal.
> 
> ...


Do it!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Do it!


Call me “Rocktober” because, like L&M, I have 0% interest.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

SN is almost invisible... resprayed?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> SN is almost invisible... resprayed?


Nah… that’s pretty normal for those. In person, you could probably make it out.

On my Pelham Blue Firebird, the serial is almost invisible. The only reason I know what it is is because of the inspection card. You can only see a vague outline of the first few digits on the headstock.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

My 08 is barely legible but not as bad as this looks in the photo. Getting a decent picture of it could be difficult though.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

This seller also has a PRS SE Custom 22 at $500. Seems decent for a Korean made PRS.. 
Ads say moving must sell...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> My 08 is barely legible but not as bad as this looks in the photo. Getting a decent picture of it could be difficult though.


Here’s my 2017 Firebird. At the bottom right is the “MADE IN USA” and just below the arrow, you can make out a 17 followed by a couple other digits. I had to hit it *hard* with a side light to even get _that_ to show up.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

It’s got a broken, but repaired headstock, and a case.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Parabola said:


> It’s got a broken, but repaired headstock, and a case.


You know that, or are you assuming?


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> You know that, or are you assuming?


I was in contact with the seller.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I just got a reply now. Not a headstock repair. Says it’s the neck joint so my money is still on it just being a crack in the finish. This isn’t unusual on a lot of Gibsons but especially since this one appears to have a thick finish.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> I just got a reply now. Not a headstock repair. Says it’s the neck joint so my money is still on it just being a crack in the finish. This isn’t unusual on a lot of Gibsons but especially since this one appears to have a thick finish.


Would somebody buy this please. If it was in Nova Scotia, I'd have it in the car already. Ebony board Gibson Les Paul for $1000 - close your eyes and it's a Custom.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> I just got a reply now. Not a headstock repair. Says it’s the neck joint so my money is still on it just being a crack in the finish. This isn’t unusual on a lot of Gibsons but especially since this one appears to have a thick finish.


I’m not sure, I asked if the neck was broken, and he said yes but it had been repaired and sounded great, and that’s what they always say when it’s the headstock lol. I didn’t get the additional photos I asked for.

You might be right, if it was closer I’d go see.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Would somebody buy this please. If it was in Nova Scotia, I'd have it in the car already. Ebony board Gibson Les Paul for $1000 - close your eyes and it's a Custom.


I’d go get it for you but I have enough other shit on my plate right now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Would somebody buy this please. If it was in Nova Scotia, I'd have it in the car already. Ebony board Gibson Les Paul for $1000 - close your eyes and it's a Custom.


Buy my G0 and im on it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Aren't Studios supposed to be a no frill, no bling LP R&R tool ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BGood said:


> Aren't Studios supposed to be a no frill, no bling LP R&R tool ?


Given they are/were a les paul custom less the double binding, block inlays, headstock diamond and price tag, I would say yes!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Budda said:


> Given they are/were a les paul custom less the double binding, block inlays, headstock diamond and price tag, I would say yes!


I close my eyes and I can see that Diamond, I swear


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I bought it.

It wasn’t a broken headstock or heal pocket, the spray nitro around the fretboard must not have cured properly so it was cracking along the seam where the fretboard meets the neck, and in some places flaking off. It doesn’t look pretty,but feels smooth and doesn’t impact playability for me.

Otherwise, normal stuff for a 2006 with a little wear etc.

It sounds really great, clear and snappy, and it’s fun to play. I’m a happy camper.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Parabola said:


> I bought it.
> 
> It wasn’t a broken headstock or heal pocket, the spray nitro around the fretboard must not have cured properly so it was cracking along the seam where the fretboard meets the neck, and in some places flaking off. It doesn’t look pretty,but feels smooth and doesn’t impact playability for me.
> 
> ...


Nice!
Mine, an 08, has some small finish cracks where the ebony board meets the neck, and cracks near all the side markers dots. I've read that this is fairly typical of the white finish.

I'm very curious to know what the neck profile is like.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> Nice!
> Mine, an 08, has some small finish cracks where the ebony board joint is, and the cracks near the side markers. I've read that this is fairly typical of the white finish.


That’s exactly what is going on, except a few parts have flaked off.

On reverb, there’s one listed that has pictures of a card Gibson put in the case that basically says, this thing is going to have funky finish things going on and it’s normal lol.

Anyways, the seller was a really great guy and I enjoyed chatting with him. I love it when a good deal comes together.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Here is a screenshot


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, that explains why people say "nitro lets the guitar breathe" ! 

And yes, mine has some yellow areas on it too.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a '12 Custom turning yellow all over, if that 06 is still completely white...good score mate!


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

It’s still totally white, however it has some cool cracking/checking going on, and honestly I’m ok with it getting worn in, I think it’s going to look cool.

On the neck profile, it feels like a 60’s slim taper.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I was eyeing one at the Peterborough Hock Shop, they have it listed on Reverb for $1799 with all papers. Said they'd take $1500 cash all in. 
But the SG seller replied first and offered to drop off at a family members in Hamilton.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Parabola said:


> It’s still totally white, however it has some cool cracking/checking going on, and honestly I’m ok with it getting worn in, I think it’s going to look cool.
> 
> On the neck profile, it feels like a 60’s slim taper.


It’s a 59 profile. They have some variance though - my 96 standard feels closer to a 60s and iirc is 83-96 or something like that. It’s about the shoulders as much as the depth. 

Enjoy your new studio!


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Budda said:


> It’s a 59 profile. They have some variance though - my 96 standard feels closer to a 60s and iirc is 83-96 or something like that. It’s about the shoulders as much as the depth.
> 
> Enjoy your new studio!


When I play it later I’m going to pay more attention to it, I think my judgment is off because I’ve been playing 70’s era Deluxes, and they are thinner in parts than the 60’s taper.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Parabola said:


> When I play it later I’m going to pay more attention to it, I think my judgment is off because I’ve been playing 70’s era Deluxes, and they are thinner in parts than the 60’s taper.


Either way it came with the ‘59 profile


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I was eyeing one at the Peterborough Hock Shop, they have it listed on Reverb for $1799 with all papers. Said they'd take $1500 cash all in.
> But the SG seller replied first and offered to drop off at a family members in Hamilton.


I saw that one, I Think.

I’ve never paid more than $1250 for a Studio, but if I was in a shop, and saw one mint for $1500, I’d probably jump on it.

The one I have has some issues and wear, but it’s a player grade rocker, and for Epiphone money, I have something I’m really happy with.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Parabola said:


> I saw that one, I Think.
> 
> I’ve never paid more than $1250 for a Studio, but if I was in a shop, and saw one mint for $1500, I’d probably jump on it.
> 
> The one I have has some issues and wear, but it’s a player grade rocker, and for Epiphone money, I have something I’m really happy with.


You got a deal. I'm glad someone snapped that one up. Get some white-out and a black sharpie, you're good to go


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> Either way it came with the ‘59 profile


Is that all Studios or these white ones from the 2000s?

I'm more familiar with Fenders, so I'd say mine feels like a slightly squarer wider Fender C. If that's a 59 neck, I like it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Is that all Studios or these white ones from the 2000s?
> 
> I'm more familiar with Fenders, so I'd say mine feels like a slightly squarer wider Fender C. If that's a 59 neck, I like it!


All studios til at least mid 2010’s. Not sure what changes have been made to the line.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> All studios til at least mid 2010’s. Not sure what changes have been made to the line.


Cool to know! I guess when Tributes and Faded etc came in some got 60s necks others got 50s necks and it became model/type or year specific which "Studio" got which neck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> Cool to know! I guess when Tributes and Faded etc came in some got 60s necks others got 50s necks and it became model/type or year specific which "Studio" got which neck.


Tributes are tributes. Afaik faded studios have the same neck - google will know haha


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> Tributes are tributes. Afaik faded studios have the same neck - google will know haha


Measured it. 0.82 at 1st fret, 0.90 at 7th fret, 1.0 at 12th fret. 

Google and forums are all over the place with answers. People have said these 06 to 2010 chambered Studios have 60s neck. Based on the 1st fret maybe but 1.0 at 12th?


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m going with a 60’s, although my 2018 Tribute feels like A 50’s despite being listed as a 60’s.

Also it turns out 95% of the neck finish issues was that the previous owner applied some sort of superglue or something clear to try and stop the minor cracks and flakes. It turns out it was mostly that stuff shedding. I cleared it off with an exacto and it looks a million times better. I think that the neck finish will continue to do it’s thing, but that’s part of the fun.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Measured it. 0.82 at 1st fret, 0.90 at 7th fret, 1.0 at 12th fret.
> 
> Google and forums are all over the place with answers. People have said these 06 to 2010 chambered Studios have 60s neck. Based on the 1st fret maybe but 1.0 at 12th?


I stop calling it a 60's neck when it's over an inch at the 12th fret.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> I stop calling it a 60's neck when it's over an inch at the 12th fret.


But my 68RI LPC is 1.032 at 12th and it's a 60's C .

That studio still has a '59 profile even if it's 1.00 at the 12th fret.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

It's pretty cool that it has an Ebony fretboard, but doesn't really seem like the one that I would buy. For starters, they mention a neck break/fix, but no pictures? That is probably the most important detail and it's the only thing that isn't in the photos. Why not include that?


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Pat James said:


> It's pretty cool that it has an Ebony fretboard, but doesn't really seem like the one that I would buy. For starters, they mention a neck break/fix, but no pictures? That is probably the most important detail and it's the only thing that isn't in the photos. Why not include that?


Its not something I’d normally buy either, but I’m glad I did. I sounds and plays great, very different from other Studios I’ve had.

He was a nice guy, is moving and listing and selling a lot of stuff. I don’t think there was anything going on there, he gave me additional photos and I went to look, decided it wasn’t anything critical, and rolled the dice. I wouldn’t hesitate to deal with him again.


----------

